# dreaming of a LAPTOP : heres what I got today



## a.dg (Nov 4, 2004)

8) attention to all LAPTOP seekers :

2 years I have used a chinese local made laptop and I was thinking to buy a HP/dell laptop . But I got a new I-ball laptop worth rs 53000 ,its really unique . its looking very good ,I am entirely satisfied with it . here is the specification ::



Description:	The iBall world class notebooks is immensely versatile, sleek and sturdy.Its technology brings added power, mobility, performance and style to your everyday needs. 	
Processor:	Intel Pentium-4 2.26GHz, 533MHz FSB, 512KB Cache	
Chipset:	Intel 845GV	
Memory:	256MB DDR Memory expandable to 1GB	
Hard Disk Drive:	40GB, 5400 RPM	
Optical Disk Drive:	DVD/CDRW Combo Drive	
LCD:	15” XGA TFT LCD options. 16.7 million colours at 1024x768 resolution	
Graphics Controller:	Integrated Intel extreme graphics controller with up to 64MB shared video memory and TV-Out	
Communications:	Integrated V.92-56K Modem and 10/100 Mbps Ethernet	
Audio:	Integrated AC97 audio codec, Built-in stereo speakers with volume dial, built-in high sensitive microphone	
PC Card & Memory Card Reader:	1 x Type II PC card slot, SD/MMC card reader slot	
Keyboard:	88 key keyboard, Windows key and Number key support, Internet and Email quick launch buttons	
Pointing Device:	Synaptics 2-button touch pad with page-up/page-down buttons	
I/O Ports:	Parallel (ECP), 15 pin CRT, S-Video out, PS/2, IEEE1394 (Firewire), Headphone Out, Microphone In, RJ45 LAN, RJ11 Modem, 4 x USB 2.0, DC-In Ports	
Battery:	8 Cells Lithium-Ion Smart Battery, up to 3 Hrs of battery life	
Power Supply:	Universal 100-240V AC, 90 Watts power adapter	
LED Status Indicators:	Power On, Suspend, Battery Low / Charge, Caps Lock, Num Lock, Scroll Lock, Optical Disk Drive and Hard Disk Drive	
Power Management:	ACPI 2.0 compliant	
System Bios:	Plug and Play Note BIOS with ACPI 2.0 and APM 1.2	
Operating Systems Supported:	Windows 2000 and Windows XP	
Bundled Utilities:	Utility driver CD, DVD Software, CDRW Software	
Dimensions:	345mm x 282mm x 39mm (W x D x H)	
Weight:	3.3 Kg with Combo Drive	
Carry Bag:	Executive deluxe bag included	
Warranty:	1 Year carry-in warranty (optional 3 year warranty packs)	
Advantages:	Battery life up to 3 hrs using Smart Power Technology	
:	Well spread support with 12 service centers across all major locations. More to be added shortly



those who r looking for laptops I can say this is ==== dell's D700 which is priced 17000 more


try it .


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 4, 2004)

This is a laptop, I guess U R confused the 845GV chipset is for Desktop it cann't be incorporated in a Laptop

Belive me, get a dell, will be a lot better, U know what I think, the best config for a laptop which will be more then enough for anything which U wanna fo on laptop, I mean, whats the use of playing games on a laptop, the battry will drain a lot, also if u don't play games on a laptop then a DX 9based gfx card is also not required, infact a low power consuiming part is better

My recomended notebook configuration

Pentium M 1.7 GH, Dothon, 2 MB L2 Cache
Intel 855PM chipset
Centrino Plateform
A Simple FX5200 gfx card or a mobility Radeon 9200 non-pro, this is enough for a laptop
512 MB RAM, DDR333
40 GB HDD, 5400 RPM, best is Seagate momentous, 2.5 Inch, SATA format
15" LCD Screen, high contrast ratio

rest as usual, with integrated Bluetooth, & IrDA


----------



## Rajesh_K (Nov 4, 2004)

If it's not a moblie AMD64, and were strictly talking about Intel CPU's for laptops, then PENTIUM M is the BEST Choice.  Lower power consumption, with more processing capabilties compared to it's over powered cousin P4 with less capabilties.

If Intel was smart, They'd take Pentium M to the next level and leave P4 in the dust.


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey, like the guys are saying Dell is quite a workhorse of a laptop especiallt the latest hig end one for sale. can't remember the exact but its the series 8200 or something.  Its quite robust and will not let you down. 

If you want looks, latest technology etc etc i say the sony viao although it is not officially launched in india a good vendor is Gizmo world in delhi and mumbai (i think) 

Games -- leave them to the desktop !!! i don't think a laptop config can match up to the high end games.....................it does nnot mean that there arent any but then they are mighty expensive.


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 4, 2004)

Ok u got the iball grand master................i think this company is based in bangalore or something. Everything of theirs is made in china. I know the company where they are sourcing their cabinets and some other stuff from. 

Although their prices seem good but compared to other chinese products these iball ones are placed much much higher as they are being re-packaged and branded thus.

I did get to see their products and must say am impressed with their build quality although about their working quality and service support we will get to  know after some time i guess.

Sony vaio has most of its parts from japan and so does dell..............yes certain plastic parts do eventually come from china (like everything else in the world) but then their quality control standards are SKY HIGH.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 5, 2004)

He he your topic really put me on and your subject OFF.. he he  I thought for once you got an ACER FERRARI or  The ultimate ... APPLE G4 POWERBOOK....
   But your dream turned to be an iball laptop...huh  :roll:  That too at 50k or something.... Man for some dream laptop budgets starts at 1LAcs on the wrong side.... Hmmm really you seem too satisfied with life.... or are you a day dreamer ....with out imagination  ...whatever MAN you are one hapy man.
  Peace ....just a joke ...


----------



## eruvungaren (Nov 17, 2004)

*Laptops*

All you guys all Laptops HP,DELL,ACER...etc..,
are made by quanta,wistron and compal.U can get them as whitebooks or in branded with names I mentioned above.These firms 
quanta,wistron and compal are known as ODMs.

So guys difference might be in batteries,design and some goodies they offer.

Acer notebooks are made by compal.Dell latitude 800 is made by Compal.
HP by wistron.The list goes on like that.


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow that is some news about laptops that i didn't know about !!!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2004)

well...what abt the manufacturing units that these companies have???? what do they manufacture there??? maybe some parts such as casings are made by the companies u mention such as compal.....


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 19, 2004)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> well...what abt the manufacturing units that these companies have???? what do they manufacture there??? maybe some parts such as casings are made by the companies u mention such as compal.....



Yup you are right these might just be assembling units. So at the end of the day we cannot say that since so and so company is assembling for all these varied brands that all qualities are the same. 

Since i am from a manufacturing/engineering industry i know that that is all BS since a same plant can make a variety of qualities for varying clientle. [/quote]


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 19, 2004)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Since i am from a manufacturing/engineering industry i know that that is all BS since a same plant can make a variety of qualities for varying clientle.



    Intresting that Rohanbee. May we know what manufacturing industry you are related to and some inner working stuff...obviously not amounting  to espionage but just some shade principally.
   Also i think the quality too depends on the Price one expects from clients regarding the Product. After all even Apple Inc doesnt make all their laptops Scratch proof...Price ruleez after all.!!


----------



## nixcraft (Nov 19, 2004)

Sure it is not laptop. 845 board ? I will never go for anything other than Dell/IBM/HP. If you are tight on budget go for zenith, acer or Toshiba


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 19, 2004)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> rohanbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buddyvinz (Jan 7, 2005)

*HI 
IF U DONT MIND BUYING HARDLY USED MINT CONDITION ACER AMD LAPTOP ASPIRE 1353LM WITH DVD RITER CONTACT ME 

Model ACER ASPIRE 1353LM 
Specifications AMD 2400+ 512DDR 333Mhz. 15" DVD Writer, 40gb Hdd Lan, 56K IRDA port,, 4USB, 1 Firewire, 2PCMCIA PORT 
Price Rs. 105000.00 
This product is Used 
Additional Information Bright and Energetic. AMD Athlon XP processor 2400+ 512MB of DDR333 RAM upgradeable to 2GB 40 GB ATA-100 hard disc drive Integrated V.90 56 Kbps MDC modem Integrated 10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet Crisp and bright 14.1"/15"TFT display Room to Bloom. - DVD-Rewriteable drive. - Audio system with two stereo speakers Model: 1353LM O S: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition CPU: Processor AMD Athlon XP-M 2400+ Display: 15"" XGA TFT LCD with 1024 x 768 pixel resolution, 16.7 million colours Memory: 512 MB DDR333 SDRAM, HDD Capacity: 40GB ATA-100 Optical Drives: DVD-RW (DVD-RE WRITER) Modem/Ethernet: V.90/V.92 56 Kbps MDC modem Ports: 1x IEEE 1394 port;1x S-video TV-out port; 2x USB 2.0;1x Parallel;VGA for external monitor Graphics: S3 Graphics Savage8 AGP graphics core, with up to 64 MB of shared memory, MPEG-2 DVD hardware assisted capability SPARINGLY USED IN MINT CONDITION PENDING WARRANTY (INTL) COSTS ABOUT Rs.1,25,000 MRP BOX PACK ph:+91-9845243398. 

available New Box Pack siemens xelebri 1 mobile. 6chnl sound card c media chipset BOX PACK. 
For Sale by Individual 
Accepted forms of Payment Money Order Cash Demand Draft 
Transportation or Cartage Seller Pays 
Contact Email ID BUDDYVINZ@YAHOO.COM 


New sealed box pack pansonic fax [available at bombay] 


REGARDS 
VINZ 
+91-9845243398*


----------



## theraven (Jan 7, 2005)

stop advertising ur products here plz
we have a bazaar section for this
u have repeated the same here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12162
mods plz take a note of this


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2005)

@raven: look what he posted here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9310

he posted his laptop where somebody wanted a high end laptop.....  

and i posted without lookin at the date of the original post....


----------



## theraven (Jan 7, 2005)

i really dunno what to say dude
all i can hope is the mods take note of this tonight and warn him and delete these last few replies !!


----------

